# Computer Security



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Kind of late. That blog is dated 2012.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I know when it's dated.
You can't have too many reminders/guides for keeping your computer
clean!
I still run into people who basically, have no clue how to keep their 
computer(s) safe.

It's dated - better late then never! 
Sorry, please accept my humble regrets!

rossfingal

(I have had experience trying to help people clean their computer
over the Internet and if I can have access hands-on.)


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

alexjoe said:


> Thanks for sharing the information.


You're welcome!
Just trying to help, if I can!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you rossi!


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

You're welcome Barb!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you buddy, we appreciate it.


----------



## venator260 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good reminder. Another thing that I do is that, when running Windows, just don't go adventuring on the web. Be sure you know what you're clicking on. And this doesn't just mean adult oriented sites, although they're the worst for it. If my Windows machine were to go down, it would be more difficult for me to do my grad school work, as the professors and students that I need to share documents with are very tied to the Microsoft Office file formats. Thus, my Windows machine is a work only computer, and it's my Linux computer that is used for watching movies, downloading things, and general surfing.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, that link is as pertinent today, as it was a year ago.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

It's good to have people thank me for my humble, efforts!
However, if you're really thankful -
Send money!
Kidding!!! 

Please, practice safe computing!
There's way too many compromised, infected computers out there!

(Jim - as far as the money - small, used bills - non-sequential, serial numbers!!! - "Tanks"!) 

rossfingal


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Rossi, I hate to hi jack your thread but I got a question, I hope you don't mind. Our internet provider upgraded our ethernet speed to 1000Mbps, we had a 100Mbps router and we could only get close to 100Mbps. we finally got a router that would handle the 1000Mbps but still we only got about 100Mbps. We installed a 1000Mbps ethernet card but still no luck. Our computers came over on the Mayflower so our RAM is very low and our hz are low also. Would the low RAM and hz keep us from getting the hi speed. 

By the way, we got the high speed for basic cost, they upgraded everyones service for no extra cost.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Rossi, I hate to hi jack your thread but I got a question, I hope you don't mind. Our internet provider upgraded our ethernet speed to 1000Mbps, we had a 100Mbps router and we could only get close to 100Mbps. we finally got a router that would handle the 1000Mbps but still we only got about 100Mbps. We installed a 1000Mbps ethernet card but still no luck. Our computers came over on the Mayflower so our RAM is very low and our hz are low also. Would the low RAM and hz keep us from getting the hi speed.
> 
> By the way, we got the high speed for basic cost, they upgraded everyones service for no extra cost.


"RAM" - Short answer - Yes! 
(More "RAM"!)
How much have you got running in the background?
Operating system?
Processor speed -
Memory configuration -
Cable - "Wi-Fi"?
Too many, various factors!
(At least you got "High Speed" - for Basic!)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

rossfingal said:


> "RAM" - Short answer - Yes!
> (More "RAM"!)
> How much have you got running in the background?
> Operating system?
> ...


Not sure what is running in the background, nothing on bootup.
Operating system XP pro
Pentium 4 CPU
1.70 GHz 1.69 GHz
512 RAM
Fiber optics Wi-Fi

I kinda though the low RAM would do it. When I can get another PC which would you recommend, 7 or 8.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Jim, I have 8 on my lap top. Not as friendly on a non touch screen lap top as 7 is. So you might want to stick with 7, for ease of use, as it is similar to XP.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks BT, I have tried 7 but not 8, I can kinda do OK with 7, but when I have to get away from XP I will really be lost for a while.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

7 is a lot easier then 8.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks BT,

Sorry I hi jacked your thread Rossi, now back to the regular scheduled program.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Use "7" - !
I'm using it -
it's better than XP.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

rossfingal said:


> Use "7" - !
> I'm using it -
> it's better than XP.


Thanks buddy, that is comforting.


----------



## groove65 (Oct 5, 2013)

I run a mac for my main machines, but have to use 7 and 8 a lot for testing (do web development) and xp sometimes when a client demands it.

8 is well, kinda interesting. I can't say I like it, and I know a lot of die hard windows users who hate it. Apparently they're getting the message that it needs some er, tweaks.

I have to say, as someone who isn't a fan of windows, 7 is probably the best windows release since windows 2000. (I liked that one) not drastically different than XP enough to make one feel unsettled. If I were a mainly windows user, I'd probably use that and ride it out until they settle down on that crazy 8 stuff 

btw I noticed you saying you have 1000MBs speed internet? Where are you to get this? I have a business line that I thought was screaming and it's only 150MBs, I hadn't heard of 1000MBs. I'd love to get that speed. I'm in big city Toronto too.cI think the absolute fastest I know of is 250 and it's like 200/month here.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

groove65 said:


> I run a mac for my main machines, but have to use 7 and 8 a lot for testing (do web development) and xp sometimes when a client demands it.
> 
> 8 is well, kinda interesting. I can't say I like it, and I know a lot of die hard windows users who hate it. Apparently they're getting the message that it needs some er, tweaks.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the information on Windows 7, here is a link to our service.
http://www.nooga.com/163496/epb-leaders-gift-faster-internet-speeds-to-community/


----------



## groove65 (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh, 100mbps, that's a bit more like it.

I hadn't heard of 1000MBps yet.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

groove65 said:


> Oh, 100mbps, that's a bit more like it.
> 
> I hadn't heard of 1000MBps yet.


You got me to doing some searching, I found out you are right, we get 1Gigabit per second which is = to 1000 Megabits per second divided by 8 = 127 Megabytes per second. Man you done gone and busted my bubble. The ISP is pretty deceiving if a person don't know a MBps from a Mbps. I didn't til now, oh well, it still beats dial up.


----------



## groove65 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ha. Sorry  I just had to ask because man, that is way beyond fast  I was thinking damn us Canadians are really getting the short end of the stick here 

Still, 100 is super super fast, considering 10 years ago high speed was commonly around 2 to 3. It's pretty hard to top out 100.

In my shop I have 150 down 10 up, and we kill it as best we can we still barely hit the wall with 5 machines ftping like demons.

After 100 the upload speeds become the real bottleneck. If you have 10 up or more you're doing really really well.


----------



## hilarytg (Jan 7, 2014)

From my experience with different antivirus programs is that the best security is your on actions. I dont trust and use any of those, also hackers are too good and evade them easily.


----------



## nobrainer612 (Feb 23, 2014)

Personally I think Malwarebytes and Windows Defender are the best


----------



## joseph101 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for warning...


----------

